

Apple's grip on the tablet market not 'unassailable' - bsk
http://channel.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=27599

======
lurch_mojoff
OK, how representative do you think is a survey in which " 43% percent [of the
respondents expect from iPad 2] a CD/DVD drive". To me it seems that either
the methodology of the survey is wrong (loaded questions, etc.), or the sample
is slanted towards people unfamiliar with the iPad.

